# Sportfisher "Let it Ride" caught fire and sunk? Everyone on board rescued



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

A few buddies are fishing Bastante this weekend and one if the wives is keeping me posted. Along with fishing report she said that the sport fisher "Let it Ride" caught fire and sunk in Port A? No clue where they were, all crew on board rescued by another boat "Hideout". 

Anyone have anymore details?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I hope everyone got home safely. That's all that matters.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*WOW*



sotx23 said:


> A few buddies are fishing Bastante this weekend and one if the wives is keeping me posted. Along with fishing report she said that the sport fisher "Let it Ride" caught fire and sunk in Port A? No clue where they were, all crew on board rescued by another boat "Hideout".
> 
> Anyone have anymore details?


Amen for "HideOut" being close enough to help. Thank God everyone is Safe.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Per her report, everyone on board was rescued by Hideout. Haven't heard if anyone injured or not. She sounded like everyone made it out OK and were safely onboard the Hideout.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Will update when I get more details.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

What a bummer ... Hope all are well !!

And their applying for extra crew positions on the new boat ... 

MB


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

Everyone is fine. No injuries.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is a link with a video of the fire....

http://www.kristv.com/videos/boat-burns-and-sinks-during-deep-sea-roundup/


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad to hear that everyone is Safe.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

netboy said:


> Here is a link with a video of the fire....
> 
> http://www.kristv.com/videos/boat-burns-and-sinks-during-deep-sea-roundup/


Wonder why that boat didn't go to helpsad_smiles


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I would think that everyone was already rescued they were taking more video. I heard that their were 4 other boats in he area fishing when this occurred. I saw some close up pics from the Reel Bounty of the boat as it was just beganing to flame up, and everyone had been rescued at hat point it was just a watch and wait to see what happens to it..before it Went down.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

I remember a 50 ft Bertram that Fox Yachts Sales had named LET IT RIDE wonder if it was the same boat! Real Nice late 90's boat!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

It maybe the same boat. They said it is out of Port A.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

poco jim said:


> Wonder why that boat didn't go to helpsad_smiles


I think the crew was on the video boat


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

50' Bert. 1978 model I believe. Sorry for this loss. Beautiful boat. Hopefully he'll get another. Wonder what caused the fire.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

No sir you don't want to be near a fiberglass boat when she goes up in flames, long as you got the crew off her. Could blow up, and the smoke is toxic as hail.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Hey Terrel you fish today? I'm putting old ladies femurs back together when i should have been on water!


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

1988 50 Bert.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Too bad about the boat, but everyone being safe is good news


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Pete fox fished that boat last couple of years down at TIFT! They parked it in Bruce McKee"s slip in SEA Ranch Marina!


----------



## moodymarlin (Apr 16, 2012)

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Glad to hear everyone is safe and sad to see a great boat go down!!!!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Man that sux. Glad everyones ok


----------



## 70sGirl (Jul 1, 2012)

*
*

*From Port Aransas newspaper *

*
*

*Boaters describe blaze*

Edwards: "Flames shot everywhere."

The seven people aboard the Let It Ride were highly fortunate to get off the boat, uninjured, and not have to swim long after the boat caught fire 35 miles off Port Aransas in the Gulf of Mexico, according to one of the folks on the vessel.
"We're the luckiest people in the world," said Gary Edwards, the Port Aransas man who owns the 50-foot sport fishing boat.
The vessel burned to the waterline in a fire that broke out about dawn today, Saturday, July 14.

In addition to Edwards, those on board were Brian Richter, Peter Young, Pete Fox, Bobby Johnson and his sons, Marlin, 11, and Wade, 7.
The Let It Ride was heading out on a fishing trip, competing in the Deep Sea Roundup tournament, when the captain, Young, started smelling smoke.
The salon - the boat's living quarters - started filling with smoke. Everyone put on life preservers.
Another boat, the Hideout, happened to be about a quarter mile away, also taking part in the tournament, when the fire broke out, Richter said. The Hideout motored over to help out and pulled up close.
The seven folks jumped from the smoking boat into the water, swam to the Hideout and got on board. They didn't spend more than a minute in the water, Edwards said.
No one had time to grab possessions and get them off the boat.
"As soon as we got off, the flames just shot up everywhere," Edwards said.
The boat was a total loss, but Edwards said he has insurance on the vessel.
Edwards said he suspects the cause to be electrical.
(This story contains corrections to errors in an earlier version.)


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

poco jim said:


> Wonder why that boat didn't go to helpsad_smiles


Other than a somali pirate boat...I doub't any one on the water would just watch a vessel burn and not render aid virst. Might wanna rethink that post. As said before,crew was saved by Hide Out.

Sad to hear,but happy to hear the crew was rescued.


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

everyone ok, you just never know, always be ready. don't worry about how it happend just know it can and be ready for it.


----------



## jjarrard (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm glad everyone is safe. Thought it might be interesting to note that "Let It Ride" won the Legends tournament last year catching a ridiculous amount of billfish. Like 19 releases in two days or something. I remember being beyond impressed last year that a boat in Gulf of Mexico could catch that many fish. It is sad she went down. My sympathies go out to the owner. Although, I'm sure they are happy to just be safe. Reminds me of years back when "Lit Up" (I think was the name) caught fire, was flipped over and tied to a rig. I saw it floating, wrong side up, a fews day later and remember thinking it was some crazy stuff. Whatever the name of that boat was, it was like a 36 Contender walk around with a yellow hull. Makes me sick to hear of great boats going down. I'd be crying if it was mine.


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

rodsnscrews said:


> I remember a 50 ft Bertram that Fox Yachts Sales had named LET IT RIDE wonder if it was the same boat! Real Nice late 90's boat!


That's the one.

Happened about 3-4 miles behind us this morning. We were in some pretty nasty thunderstorms when it happened. There was a lot of help close since we were all running out. We didn't see it and by the time we were informed about it help was already there.

Very sad day to see any of these boats go down. Crazy how fast it can happen. Sounds like capt and crew made quick and smart decision that kept everyone safe though.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

my cousing was one of the crew members aboard. thank god they got out quick enough. better 35 miles and on the way out than 85 miles pullin for bills!!!


----------



## Cool Blue Kid (Apr 26, 2010)

didn't the "50 caliber" another 50 Bert burn to the waterline in Port A in the early 90's?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Why did someone in the video say, thats why you dont wear your life jacket inside?


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Why did someone in the video say, thats why you dont wear your life jacket inside?


If the boat goes down and you're in the cabin it will be much more difficult to escape from inside the boat wearing a life jacket.


----------



## scalechaser (Feb 8, 2011)

It is a 54 ft Bertram I was about 15 miles away on bakers rock and could see the flames and all the smoke it lasted about an hour. They said it was an electrical fire. Two kids on the boat one was seven and the other eleven.


----------



## Oak (Aug 11, 2010)

scalechaser said:


> It is a 54 ft Bertram I was about 15 miles away on bakers rock and could see the flames and all the smoke it lasted about an hour. They said it was an electrical fire. Two kids on the boat one was seven and the other eleven.


It was a 50'...

Glad everyone is ok, we heard the chatter on the radio that afternoon. Sad that such a great boat was lost, and that of a top notch team no less.

Would be curious to know what the cause was. We've got the same boat with the same retrofitted motors (1100 MANs) installed within about a year of each other... :tinfoilhat:


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

We saw the black smoke from about 13 miles and turned their way. Once we smelled the smoke and knew it was fiberglass/resin smell we headed their way (couldn't see a boat/rig/etc but knew it wasn't right). We got to about 8 miles from them and I hailed anyone in the area on channel 16 to see if anyone had responded and there were 4 boats already there. We continued to our fishing spot and then saw the white smoke and knew it was the boat going down. This was a very scary site!

T-BONE


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

One thing that shocked me is there was no radio chatter on channel 16 (or any other channel) about it - I had to hail any boats in the area to get a status. An anchored shrimper answered us immediately and we got close enough for confirmation of 4 boats assisting by getting close enough to see them before we moved on...

T-BONE


----------

